# Radon Stage 2009 Horstlink



## eldinosaurier (10. September 2011)

Servus,

ich bräuchte ne info bezüglich der zusammensetzung des Horstlinks am Hinterbau. ich meine damit, welche muttern + unterlegschrauben zb von außen nach innen verbaut sind.. 

hab die lager getauscht und mir das !dummerweise! nicht gemerkt beim aufmachen.. 

komisch ist, dass ich noch 2 unterschiedliche unterlegscheiben übrig habe mit unterschiedlicher tiefe.. die beiden horstlinks haben aber gleiche abmessungen.. das ergibt irgendwie wenig sinn..


----------



## clmns (11. September 2011)

Hi

hier mal ein Foto von der Antriebsseite.
Wenn's nicht langen sollte: Was genau brauchst du denn?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eldinosaurier (11. September 2011)

das hilft mir schon weiter und bestaetigt auch meine vermutung  , hab es so bereits zusammengebaut.. ich finde die abdichtung des lagers gegen wasser und dreck nicht sehr gut gelöst.. 

nachdem ich diese prozedur des lager/schrauben wechsels am hinterbau nun hinter mir hab bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht von dem rahmen.. 

um das als laie hinzubekommen ohne dem rahmen merkliche spuren beizufügen ist schon ne hausnummer..


----------



## clmns (13. September 2011)

Laie und Lagertausch gehen mMn auch nicht wirklich zusammen.


----------



## eldinosaurier (18. September 2011)

bei der halbwertzeit sollte man sich mMn jedoch schon etwas bessere aufklärung wünschen.. selbst auf der homepage von radon wird davon gesprochen, dass die lager "leicht" getauscht werden können.. mein rad ist keine 2 jahre alt und schon sind die Lager hin.. 

ich würde mir wegen der schlechten verarbeitung kein neues radon mehr kaufen.. qualität hat eben vll doch ihren preis.. und da wird, für laien zunächst unsichtbar, scheinbar gespart..


----------

